# weed line



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

can anyone give a report to where the closest weed like is out of pensacola. just looked at hiltons and the blue water is creeping in. just looking for the best place to pull some lures for wahoo. i've got about a 70-100 mile one way range out of pensacola pass. any help or tips would be great.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm thinking the same as you...looks like there might be one or two decent trips left!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Wahoo... Stay in 180-360' zig zag back and forth between depths. Work from the oriskany to the steps . You'll find em along the way when you do stick around that area for a bit before moving on . Pull deeper running lures ,jet heads with meat always get bites . Down riggers are a must when the sun gets high and pull 7.5-8.5 kts .


----------



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

you pull your down riggers going that fast? i've only used them for slow trolling.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I do . Have to beef up the rigging a bit and a heavier lead . Planers are another option at higher speeds but can be a hassle.


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

Found one last Monday, 10/27 West of the Nipple. It was around 087 13. & 29 48. if I recall correctly.


----------

